# Signature Tricks



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm pretty comfortable riding my board, out of all my friends I ride with I'd say I'm one of the best. I've started to get bored with my old bag of tricks, so here is my question. Whats your favorite trick to pull off when hitting a kicker, roller, tabletop, step-up; I don't really care what it is, I just want to expand my trick selection.

Give me your trick, what you hit to pull it off, what mechanics you go through to pull it off, and the reactions of those who see you stomp your signature trick.

What do ya got?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

fling a flaming bag of poo at some skiers off the jump. do it! do it now!


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

smashing my hip on any c-box or slant rail
happens almost every time, and i get pretty decent reactions :


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Going 60-70km from a shute into a jump then (i always nollie when i go uberfast) nollieing up to a barrel nicking the barrels top doing two front flips and then hitting a small child. Always works


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Miller flips off bonks are a good one. Approach on your heels as you come off the lip drop your front shoulder back and reach down and grab the obstacle at the same time start rotating like doing a 3 off your heels. As your front hand plants the object grab indy with your back hand and let the momentum of the rotation bring you around. First couple tries will look gay as hell after that you'll get more inverted.

Underflips are a fun one as well. Hit a decent sized kicker as you're coming off the lip spin off your heels just a little bit to start a rotation. After going off the lip arch your back and and dip your front shoulder ever so slightly and grab melon. This will initiate the flip, when you're inverted look down and spot your landing let the rotation finish out, let go of the grab and that will speed up the flip/rotation as need be. ONce you have these you can take it to rodeo.

Corked FS 180 truck drivers. This trick isn't for someone that can't commit so if you didn't fuck your date on prom night don't bother with this. Come in way hotter than you think for the jump, I'm talking more flaming than Brian Boytano. Be a little toe edge heavy and pop hard off your toes off the lip, do not prespin this thing. When you pop hard drop your front shoulder wicked hard like you're going for a super corked spin, but at the same time grab truck driver I prefer grabbing between the legs with the back hand to slow down the rotation, at about 90 degrees you need to have this grab locked in and be looking between your legs to spot your landing. The grab will slow the rotation down and you need to make sure you have enough motion to get the spin around. Now you're going to be landing wicked nose heavy on your front foot and landing switch. Second you feel the nose touch down out of that 180 lean forward and roll into going flat base. Not gonna lie one of the hardest tricks I've ever done.

Fun little trick is nollie pressure front flips. When approaching a roller/cliff/knoll/dead hooker put all your weight on your front foot like you're going to do a nollie pop hard and bring your whole body over the nose of the board and keep going, think tail blocking but pushing it even further. The momentum of this should bring it around perfectly for a flip, just remember to stay perfectly flat based.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

^ ha i didnt even think corked 180s on purpose were possible. im a big fan of spins with truckdriver grabs in general. i mainly do them with 5s or 7s but last year i got them with a couple 9s here and there in the large park. i also love doing huge toe side frontside spins. pretty much approach the jump and do the same set up turns youd do for a backside spin but right as your coming off the lip spin the opposite way instead.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

*Nollie back 180's* off rollers and knuckles of jumps. Do those at full speed and they feel like the best trick ever. They're a non glory trick so noone gives a shit about them but when your doing them for 40+ feet people will be impressed and give up after their pathetic first try.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

BS 180 Nosegrabs of anything huge. Nothing like a slow spin off a big jump. Just you know, bend your front leg, grab the nose, spot your landing.

Then I love doing cab or bs 540's on the flat, peoples mind boggles when you spin so fast! Basically wind up, and spin to win. Pray you have good enough edge awareness to not catch the downhill.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> ^ ha i didnt even think corked 180s on purpose were possible. im a big fan of spins with truckdriver grabs in general. i mainly do them with 5s or 7s but last year i got them with a couple 9s here and there in the large park. i also love doing huge toe side frontside spins. pretty much approach the jump and do the same set up turns youd do for a backside spin but right as your coming off the lip spin the opposite way instead.


Hey Cro, What's going on you big beardy man you!

so this is where I find you then. I get so bored when i'm not riding that the only place is to sit and try to describe snowboard tricks in text.

Maybe we could do a series of stick man visual aids? lol.

It's Pomme Dave by the way.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

haha hey dave hows it going? just so i know is this dave r? i know i couple daves so i wanna make sure im thinking of the right one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

hey buddy, yeah it's the one and only. I'm heading to Austria for the winter in a couple of months. I need to sort out a job in Sydney but i'm being super lazy today! oh well. Are you doing a summer? Back-to-back seasons are definitely the way to go.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

my go to trick is a backside 360 stalefish. i'm workin on a super tweaked bs 360 tailgrab


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Air: Stalefish... the key to when i do this is to REALLY extend my body upward and then for the signature is to point to the sky with your front hand. that grab never gets old.

Rails:
Risky- backside noseslide... im about a 60% success rate on this... simply because it hurts so much when you do it wrong.

Conservative- Frontside noseslide/boardslide with some sort of tweak.

Kickers: tweaked 180 all day long...

but thats pretty much it... im all about ground manuevers, butters, nose-picks, stuff like that. i just like to have a good time, but every now and then i will get the urge to push it.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

i gotta say my fav trick is a chuck norries . you can do them of any thing trees, slow signs;sides of lift shacks.

its a its a 180 with a tap . but the harder u wind up and tap the better reverse spin u get .

also pogos Login | Facebook


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Havent heard them called chuck norrises but I like that
Jumps/natural hits
- frontside shifty (bonk) to back one (try to turn your body backside and kick your board out for the tap)
- Japan back ones (self explainatory)
- Nollie frontflip w backside spins, im sure this has a real name (like someone explained earlier on with the nollie fronts except instead of throwing your arm/shoulder to the front of the board, throw it over your toe edge)
- Cab fives (Lots of prewind, popping off the nose is easier, just keep your body twisted to complete past the three and trust it) one of the easiest spins in my opinion

rails/boxes
- front shifty (bonk rail) to front board (similar to jumps, line body up in front board pos. and turn your board for the bonk) this can also be done the other way
- Backside tailslide off your toeside edge (this also has a real name.. lipslide?) try to pop quite hard off your toes so your board can clear over the rail (especially on down rails) then just do as you would for a bs tailslide
- Switch front board, cant go wrong super nice feeling trick as you often come out regular, make sure you have enough speed, commitment is key!

Think thats enough for now..


----------

